# Kayaks getting harassed



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

That is great lol


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Lol....the guy taking the viedo had his paddle upside down also


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Grumpy old guy. If you had line to waste you could have snagged his prop up good.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Had an old grump pull that on us at Rice Lake years ago. Kept waking us and kept yelling to stay away from his dock!
Must be a Canadian ****head thing. .. .. .. .


----------



## Nightcrawler666 (Apr 17, 2014)

I've had a similar thing happen up at Wamplers in Michigan pan-fishing. Got told by the drunk sob to go the %#€< back to Ohio where I belong. Reported it to the DNR guys since he claimed to own the water all around his dock. They've had many issues with the same guy being a jerkoff and knew exactly who we were talking about. Said we could technically pull our boat right up next to his dock and fish if we wanted as long as we didn't set foot on property. 

Unfortunately, he got his way, the hassle of dealing with his idiocy combined with the rate increase on out-of-state licenses, I haven't been back.


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

backlashed said:


> Grumpy old guy. If you had line to waste you could have snagged his prop up good.


I would gladly sacrifice the line...wait til he's pretty far out first!


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Lol! I know exactly the guy that your talking about. He is a nut job. He tore into me one time when fishing about 50 yards off his dock. Made it a point after that to anchor up and fish in front of his dock every single time that I fished there after that.


Nightcrawler666 said:


> I've had a similar thing happen up at Wamplers in Michigan pan-fishing. Got told by the drunk sob to go the %#€< back to Ohio where I belong. Reported it to the DNR guys since he claimed to own the water all around his dock. They've had many issues with the same guy being a jerkoff and knew exactly who we were talking about. Said we could technically pull our boat right up next to his dock and fish if we wanted as long as we didn't set foot on property.
> 
> Unfortunately, he got his way, the hassle of dealing with his idiocy combined with the rate increase on out-of-state licenses, I haven't been back.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Unreal, just when you think you've seen everything. They should make a point to come back in the winter and go ice fishing there.


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

That would be funny !^^^


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I think I know his son....LOL! There's a similarly cranky, younger version of him that lives just below O'Shay, first house river left.
I had an encounter with him while fishing with my son. He ripped into me, I reviewed the river laws to him....my version of them at least....and things did NOT go well. In fact, it came VERY close to fists being thrown....which I was unwilling to participate in with my young son with me.
I've been back a few times on my own....and would GLADLY pay a trespassing ticket if it came with an opportunity to smack that dude in the snotbox.


----------



## EcoAngler (Mar 31, 2011)

Here is another to watch for . The property owner at the point at the confluence of Rocky Fork Creek and Paint Creek a few years ago to a notion to threaten my son and my buddy for fishing and catching fish in front of his property and dock. He even brought a weapon to the discussion. It was reported to no real resolution. Have heard others mention the say issue in the same location.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I got walked out of that spot on rfc and pc by the landowner with a shotgun. We had waded down from state park and he made us walk the really long walk by road back. This was about 10 years ago. He was a real prick about it too


----------

